# SE1 Morning & Afternoon Sessions



## vandman (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a general question about the exam procedure itself to those that have taken the test before:

I understand that there is a 4 hour morning session followed by a afternoon session. What i was curious about was the answer sheet;

Will the proctor pick up your morning answer sheet and return the same answer sheet to you in the afternoon? I just need to know when i need to fill in my "educated guesses" when time is running out......at the end of each session or at the end of the afternoon session.

Please advise, thanks


----------



## Vishal (Sep 18, 2008)

vandman said:


> I have a general question about the exam procedure itself to those that have taken the test before:
> I understand that there is a 4 hour morning session followed by a afternoon session. What i was curious about was the answer sheet;
> 
> Will the proctor pick up your morning answer sheet and return the same answer sheet to you in the afternoon? I just need to know when i need to fill in my "educated guesses" when time is running out......at the end of each session or at the end of the afternoon session.
> ...



As far as I know and my experience goes, the morning and afternoon answer sheets are completely different. So you will have to fill all the bubbles by the end of each session.


----------



## vandman (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks... that is exactly what i need to know.


----------

